# Social Security System?



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Having registered my residency and recieved my NIE, I am now being told by people here I need to register with the Social Security System for free Health Coverage and to pay taxes etc. 

Can anyone explain this system to me and how it works? I don't understand - seem to be getting a lot of mixed information. How do I register and where? What documents do I need? Who registers, just me as the bread winner or each individual including children? 

I am so confused by all this. Please help.

Very Dizzy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Having registered my residency and recieved my NIE, I am now being told by people here I need to register with the Social Security System for free Health Coverage and to pay taxes etc.
> 
> Can anyone explain this system to me and how it works? I don't understand - seem to be getting a lot of mixed information. How do I register and where? What documents do I need? Who registers, just me as the bread winner or each individual including children?
> 
> ...


I'm at this point too. I've not registered yet, I think its something like 250 euros a month ?????, so I'm toying with private health care, but due to family history, I have a lot of exclusions will will cost more. We have a BUPA thing in the UK through my OHs company, but that doesnt cover us here. I dont fully understand it all. I'm working on the assumption that if we have a medical emergency our E106 will cover us for now. I did need a GP (non emergency) the other week and paid 40 euros.

So I'll be interested in any responses too!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I´m registered as solo autonomo (same as self employed in the UK) and I pay around 240 euros a month for social security cover. Gets taken automatically through the bank every month and covers all your family.
Your gestoria gives you the relevant papers and you have to take them to the social security office who eventually send your medical cards, though they do notify the medical centres straight away.


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

XTreme said:


> I´m registered as solo autonomo (same as self employed in the UK) and I pay around 240 euros a month for social security cover.
> 
> Ok but what if I am working. do I pay or my employer? Does it still cover my whole family or just me?
> 
> Diz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

dizzy said:


> Ok but what if I am working. do I pay or my employer? Does it still cover my whole family or just me?


As far as I´m aware, if you´re working for an employer in Spain then the Social Security paynment is down to them, just like the UK.
However, a lot of employers will pay cash in hand whenever possible, so if you have to pay the 240 euros yourself on pittance money then it´s just not worth it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I´m registered as solo autonomo (same as self employed in the UK) and I pay around 240 euros a month for social security cover. Gets taken automatically through the bank every month and covers all your family.
> Your gestoria gives you the relevant papers and you have to take them to the social security office who eventually send your medical cards, though they do notify the medical centres straight away.



I think maybe this is the course my family and I need to follow??? My husband is self employed in the Uk and commutes here


Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

May be worth you registering as solo autonomo even if you´re not actually doing anything at the moment Jo. 
And if you decide to go into some line of business then everything would be in place.
I wouldn´t suggest property though!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

dizzy said:


> Ok but what if I am working. do I pay or my employer? Does it still cover my whole family or just me?
> 
> Diz


Dizi - Take this up with your boss. If you have a CONTRACT as opposed to being self employed - they should be doing it for you or at least have asked you for a SS number. I pay NOTHING LIKE 240Euros. It can take a week or to though.


----------

